# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups >  haplogroup L, the rarest in Europe

## Androcle

I belong to the haplogroup L, the rarest in Europe.
My subclade is L2, which is the western form of L.
L1 is found in India, L3 in Pakistan.
Here is one scenario among many others :
One thinks that the haplogroup L is dravidian (black skinned, dravidian language). 
In the 14th century BCE lived in western Iran the Elamites (black skinned, with a dravidian-like language), whose capital was Shushan (= Susa). It is probable that their haplogroup was mainly L2.
In the Bible (Ezra 4:10) it is said that the assyrian king Ashurbanipal had exiled and deported Elamites to Samaria. A bas-relief in Louvre museum shows Ashurbanipal with deported Elamites. This can explain the presence of L2 in Syria and Lebanon. These deported mingled with the local population and became Phoenicians. That's the reason why L2 are found in Mediterranean Europe.

Se non e vero, e bene trovato !

----------


## carl good

This is very interesting. I am an blond blue eyed American of Swiss ancestry who is L2a who can trace his family back to Rudi Gutten in the 13 hundreds in Switzerland. This is a long way from India but perhaps my family were Phoenicians.

----------


## sparkey

> This is very interesting. I am an blond blue eyed American of Swiss ancestry who is L2a who can trace his family back to Rudi Gutten in the 13 hundreds in Switzerland. This is a long way from India but perhaps my family were Phoenicians.


It might be difficult to trace the migration pattern of the little L2 there is in Europe, but Classical-era merchants from Persia/Phoenicia/etc. seems possible, I believe that Maciamo postulates that on this site. I haven't scoped out any scholarly sources, though, because L2 never seems relevant when discussing European demographics as a whole.

By the way, welcome! I'm a fellow American of Swiss descent (well, on the direct patriline anyway)... I can't get my line back so far but I've also gotten a fairly rare haplogroup for my line (I2*-cluster A). I suppose "Gutten" was Anglicized as "Good" in your case? My original Swiss-German surname was similarly radically Anglicized... it even starts with a different letter now.

----------


## carl good

There are a number of "goods" in the US with the Lb2 Y chromosome haplogroup. It seems that they reside from pensylvania to Illinois. Many were anabatists or religious conservatives such as the mennonites originally. I was supprised that so many of those with this haplogroup in the US have the surname "Good" using Family Tree DNA web site.

----------


## sparkey

> There are a number of "goods" in the US with the Lb2 Y chromosome haplogroup. It seems that they reside from pensylvania to Illinois. Many were anabatists or religious conservatives such as the mennonites originally. I was supprised that so many of those with this haplogroup in the US have the surname "Good" using Family Tree DNA web site.


Is the spelling consistent among the Good family? My surname's English spellings vary radically. For example, most did not make the change to the first letter that my branch did. In fact, I wasn't certain that my surname was even related to some of these other spellings until I took a DNA test.

----------


## haithabu

I've read about the Goods and found it quite interesting. Do they have any close matches in other surnames or from around the Mediterranean?

----------


## Gábor Balogh

> This is very interesting. I am an blond blue eyed American of Swiss ancestry who is L2a who can trace his family back to Rudi Gutten in the 13 hundreds in Switzerland. This is a long way from India but perhaps my family were Phoenicians.


Hi, I have a very interesting family story: My great-grandfather (Julius Kenézy de Simánd) is from genus Guthkeled whose ancestor called *Vecellinus von Weißenburg* from Bavaria. He became a great hero in Hungary helping the christian kings against the pagan rebels. These genus later split into several others: Báthory, Kenézy, etc. It is fascinating that the name Gutt, Gutten, Guth remains even 1000 years also in Hungary.

Kind Regards:
Gábor Balogh

----------


## Surho

> I belong to the haplogroup L, the rarest in Europe.
> My subclade is L2, which is the western form of L.
> L1 is found in India, L3 in Pakistan.
> Here is one scenario among many others :
> One thinks that the haplogroup L is dravidian (black skinned, dravidian language). 
> In the 14th century BCE lived in western Iran the Elamites (black skinned, with a dravidian-like language), whose capital was Shushan (= Susa). It is probable that their haplogroup was mainly L2.
> In the Bible (Ezra 4:10) it is said that the assyrian king Ashurbanipal had exiled and deported Elamites to Samaria. A bas-relief in Louvre museum shows Ashurbanipal with deported Elamites. This can explain the presence of L2 in Syria and Lebanon. These deported mingled with the local population and became Phoenicians. That's the reason why L2 are found in Mediterranean Europe.
> 
> Se non e vero, e bene trovato !


hi, i was also tested as L2, i am From Caucasus, Chechnya, and it looks like we also have lot of L-s there. There is lot of interesting things about L Haplogroupe, looks like its an very special one  :Grin: . Well Is someone here who is also in Familytreedna database?

----------


## sdimaria

Hello. I have been typed as having haplogroup L30, with a subgroup of G-PF2822. I'm having a very difficult time getting any info on the subgroup and I wasn't aware that the L group was rare! My ancestry is from Sicily (what a mixture that can be!) on both sides of the family. Anyone have any info that can shed some light on either L30 or G-PF2822?

Much thanks,
sdimaria

----------


## Grubbe

Very interesting! Did any of you take the Family Finder test at FDNA? Their new myOrigins (earlier Population Finder) *might* reveal where the L came from.

----------


## sparkey

> Hello. I have been typed as having haplogroup L30, with a subgroup of G-PF2822. I'm having a very difficult time getting any info on the subgroup and I wasn't aware that the L group was rare! My ancestry is from Sicily (what a mixture that can be!) on both sides of the family. Anyone have any info that can shed some light on either L30 or G-PF2822?
> 
> Much thanks,
> sdimaria


To be clear, you are _not_ Haplogroup L, you are Haplogroup G and carry the SNP *L30/PF3267/S126*. On ISOGG's haplotree nomenclature, its name is *G2a2b*. PF2822 isn't on the ISOGG tree, so that one doesn't have a name, but FTDNA puts it as a subclade of G-L30>L141>L177>F1193>F1079>PF3252>F1671 (phew), or *G2a2b2b1a* at ISOGG. If you're reading Maciamo's G page, look for "L177" on the tree, as that's the most specific he goes; he calls it "G2a3b2." I suggest you read Maciamo's page for a good introduction. Wikipedia also has some information on L177 here.

----------


## Ben Van Beurden

That's right, Sparkey: Sdimaria belongs to subhaplogroup G-L177, a subgroup of macrohaplogroup G. Because of the unreliability of L177 (3 compounds on 3 different locations in the palindromic (bad) area of the Y-chromosome), we have remplaced this SNP by the equivalent PF3359. G-PF2822 is one of the subclades of G-PF3359. 
I am the (unpaid) Y-DNA G-PF3359 haplogroup project administrator on FamilyTreeDNA. I sent you a friend request, Sdmaria. I hope that we can exchange data.

----------


## oriental

I have been thinking about the Gedrosia effect. It is basically the Iranian cultural spread especially with Cyrus the Great Empire which included Baluchistan, Pakistan and up to Egypt and Lydia in Anatolia. Alexander the Great conquered the Persian Empire. Then the Parthian controlled Persia and then the Genghis Khan conquered the Khwarezm Empire that controlled Persia. So the central part of Iranian cultural was broken up thus Baluchistan (Gedrosia) seem remote from Europe. People in Elam and Indus Valley probably were rich in Haplogroups H and L. They being part of the Persian Empire may have spread around the Empire.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achaemenid_Empire

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khwarezm

----------


## MtDNA

At first I was going to say that African Immigration meant that L wouldn't be that rare in Europe during the next century, but then I found out you were talking about Y-dna.

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

Hi, I'm Y haplogroup L M20. A bit of a shock. I have well recorded English only ancestry. My surname line I've only managed to trace back to the Thames Valley to circa 1720s. No idea how the L got in there or when.

23andMe test proved me positive at M317, but negative to M349, which leaves me pretty isolated here in NW Europe. It could relate to the Pontic Greek M317 cluster. No sign of anything in my autosomes from that part of world, so doesn't look a too recent or direct entry into the line I'm having further tests at FTDNA including the Big Y.

----------


## Sile

> Hi, I'm Y haplogroup L M20. A bit of a shock. I have well recorded English only ancestry. My surname line I've only managed to trace back to the Thames Valley to circa 1720s. No idea how the L got in there or when.
> 
> 23andMe test proved me positive at M317, but negative to M349, which leaves me pretty isolated here in NW Europe. It could relate to the Pontic Greek M317 cluster. No sign of anything in my autosomes from that part of world, so doesn't look a too recent or direct entry into the line I'm having further tests at FTDNA including the Big Y.


Since TL-P326 where once a union
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup_LT

and *100% of T1a-M70 is found in Early Neolithic skeletons in modern Germany,* then for L-M20 to be in Europe in the Neolithic times is not a stretch

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

Yes, I'm familiar with the hypothesis that L may be connected to early Neolithic Farmers. Without any supportive evidence from ancient DNA so far. It is what it is. One of the problems of having a rare haplogroup, is that I'm unlikely to meet any close cousins, and knowledge about it is very thin.

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

... and now that I have my Big Y results, that might just fit. I had 90 novel SNPs. My terminal SNP is L SK1214, believed to have been tested in Iran or Iraq. My nearest Y matches are Pontic Greek, but our TMRCA is 13,000 ybp. Yes, that's right the nearest other Big Y tester to me at the present is 13 kya away.

----------


## Hauteville

Without aDNA with L there are only hypotesis, an hypotesis could be that L was present in old Europe (like C for example) and it was replaced by the arrival of R, G, E1b1b, T, J...

----------


## Sile

> That's a distribution.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup_L-M20#Europe
> 
> Without aDNA with L there are only hypotesis, an hypotesis could be that L was present in old Europe (like C for example) and it was replaced by the arrival of R, G, E1b1b, T, J...


so because these ( R, G, E1b1b, T, J.. ) all have ancient skeletons found in Europe, you think there will be no L ??

T and L where once in union...........since T ( ydna ) has been found in* Early Neolithic Germany*, I expect L will be also found in Europe

----------


## Hauteville

> so because these ( R, G, E1b1b, T, J.. ) all have ancient skeletons found in Europe, you think there will be no L ??
> 
> T and L where once in union...........since T ( ydna ) has been found in* Early Neolithic Germany*, I expect L will be also found in Europe


No I think with new skeletons it's possible to find some very old L, especially because T was founded among LBK.
Well, only other studies of ancient skeletons can answer our question.

----------


## bicicleur

> so because these ( R, G, E1b1b, T, J.. ) all have ancient skeletons found in Europe, you think there will be no L ??
> 
> T and L where once in union...........since T ( ydna ) has been found in* Early Neolithic Germany*, I expect L will be also found in Europe


T and L split some 42600 years ago, so L has nothing to do with the neolithic T1a1.

L-L595 split from L-M22 some 23200 year ago, they may have survived LGM in different refuges.

https://www.yfull.com/tree/L/

whereas L-L595 is SW Asian, L-M22 is European.

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

Where I am so far. Big Y completed. Waiting for BAM file. Turned out that I had 90 novel SNPs, and terminate L-SK1214. The only other known SK1214 being from a study in SW Pakistan. i last shared common ancestry with the Pontic Greek L1b's 13,000 years ago. The Y haplogroup L phylogenetic tree will have to be redrawn a bit to fit in the new SK1214 lineage to myself and my Ballochi cousin. Our lineage must have diverged a thousand years after L-M317 appeared.

Based on present evidence, I'm thinking that my Y entered Europe quite recently for example, - Roman Empire, Crusades, and my favourite hypothesis, Portuguese venturers.

----------


## Sile

> Where I am so far. Big Y completed. Waiting for BAM file. Turned out that I had 90 novel SNPs, and terminate L-SK1214. The only other known SK1214 being from a study in SW Pakistan. i last shared common ancestry with the Pontic Greek L1b's 13,000 years ago. The Y haplogroup L phylogenetic tree will have to be redrawn a bit to fit in the new SK1214 lineage to myself and my Ballochi cousin. Our lineage must have diverged a thousand years after L-M317 appeared.
> 
> Based on present evidence, I'm thinking that my Y entered Europe quite recently for example, - Roman Empire, Crusades, and my favourite hypothesis, Portuguese venturers.


you should probably read this
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0081704
and study the tables which have k-m9 as these will represent some L ydna

I believe you got to the kentish UK area via a Roman Rhaetia legion ( of which a few where formed only in AD times ) which was formed in these eastern alp.

Rhaeti people became the Ladin people in this paper ( Ladin , not Latin )

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

> and study the tables which have k-m9 as these will represent some L ydna
> 
> I believe you got to the kentish UK area via a Roman Rhaetia legion ( of which a few where formed only in AD times ) which was formed in these eastern alp.
> 
> Rhaeti people became the Ladin people in this paper ( Ladin , not Latin )


But most European L1b's including particularly the Rhine-Danube cluster of M317, also test positive for M349. I don't. My nearest 111 marker STR is in Eastern Iran. My terminal SNP is has only previously been recorded in SW Pakistan in a Balochi speaker. I share STR's in England with another surname family, who's paternal ancestor during the 1740's, was only 32 miles from my paternal ancestor at that time. No others. The STR evidence suggests TMRCA between us of 800 - 350 years ago. Until more English turn up that match, I can't help but assume a medieval entry into Southern England. It could be earlier, but our Y does not relate to the M349 found in the Rhine / Danube cluster of Y haplogroup L1b.

On this limited evidence, I still hold that my Y was from the region of Iran, and only entered England most likely during the medieval.

----------


## Korbyn

In all likelihood; from my research ... *Haplogroup L is European / Caucasoid* - and this may have been a _minor_ haplogroup or a _tagalong_ haplogroup among (pre-Indo-European) Europeans. *Perhaps* it was abundant and settled in Europe with Haplogroup G bearing peoples; alongside the E-V13 (and various other E1b1b) and I2 and I1 peoples. The reason why Haplogroup L is rare in Europe is because it was already quite rare among settlers, but Indo-European settlers further reduced Haplogroup L to a very small frequency. 

The reason why haplogroup L is so low is because it probably followed Haplogroup G into Western and Central Europe. I would say the same thing for Haplogroup T prior to Indo-European conquest/settlement; even though *haplogroup T* is shown in studies and maps to be more abundant in Europe. (If you take my theory *analogously.*)*

If you follow the paternal haplogroups timeline; L and T are (apparently) descendants of Haplogroup K-M9 and are relatives to each other. - This is the analogy.

**Most of Haplogroup L in all likelihood; came from Neolithic farmers. While the majority of Europeans in Neolithic Europe (at this time) were haplogroup G.

*So, my conclusion is that Haplogroup L is nothing more than a relative Haplogroup to haplogroup T and G. E1b1b and so-forth, and it arrived in Europe as a minor haplogroup; with those peoples - and is nothing more than a minor Neolithic farmer haplogroup.

----------


## Korbyn

> Hi, I'm Y haplogroup L M20. A bit of a shock. I have well recorded English only ancestry. My surname line I've only managed to trace back to the Thames Valley to circa 1720s. No idea how the L got in there or when.
> 
> 23andMe test proved me positive at M317, but negative to M349, which leaves me pretty isolated here in NW Europe. It could relate to the Pontic Greek M317 cluster. No sign of anything in my autosomes from that part of world, so doesn't look a too recent or direct entry into the line I'm having further tests at FTDNA including the Big Y.


According to my research; you are probably a descendant of pre-Germanic Central Europeans. This haplogroup L bearing forefather of yours; may have merely assimilated into Germanic culture and became Germanic. And then so-on and so forth, it became an Anglo-Saxon lineage. 

(I noticed from my research; quite interesting to me, that Germanic peoples and Italians tend to carry haplogroup L as well as other Neolithic haplogroups in mass abundance from the norm of Europeans. Some clades of Haplogroup L are even found in Basques, Sardinians and people of the Caucasus.)

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

> According to my research; you are probably a descendant of pre-Germanic Central Europeans. This haplogroup L bearing forefather of yours; may have merely assimilated into Germanic culture and became Germanic. And then so-on and so forth, it became an Anglo-Saxon lineage. 
> 
> (I noticed from my research; quite interesting to me, that Germanic peoples and Italians tend to carry haplogroup L as well as other Neolithic haplogroups in mass abundance from the norm of Europeans. Some clades of Haplogroup L are even found in Basques, Sardinians and people of the Caucasus.)


Again, I respect your views, but none of the times look correct for a European Neolithic hypothesis. L-L595 (ISOGG 2016 = L2) is mysterious, and only found very rarely, spread across Europe including Sardinia (actually, I think one has been found in Western Asia). L-M349 (ISOGG 2016 = L1b1) is the most common clade of Y hg L found in Europe, although also found in Western Asia, where it's origin looks more likely. But I'm L-SK1414 (ISOGG 2016 = L1b2c). My line diverged away from the M349 and PH8 variants of M317 around 13,000 to 14,000 years ago. So far, it's only turned up in Southern England and SW Pakistan, with possible STR predictions also from Azores, and Iran. No where else in Europe. I likely share with the Pakistani and Iranian testers 1,000 to 3,000 years ago. The Azores STR tester does look interesting. It could even maybe suggest a Portuguese trade route between Asia and England. The other South English testers are all low marker STR, but they all descend from one Y grandfather in Southern England that lived during the 1740s, only 32 miles away from my Y grandfather at that time. I personally interpret that as most "likely" suggesting that my Y moved from the region around Iran, to Southern England, somewhere between 1,500 and 500 years ago. More test results in the future will hopefully help me to develop a better understanding.

----------


## Wilbafors

Hi 
I find this interesting, very interesting... I have just had the results from my Y DNA (FTDNA basic 12 marker). I belong to haplogroup L-M20.
I am of Jamaican decent, the earliest forefather I have at this time dates back to 1840 in Jamaica. My understanding up until now was that we migrated from France with my surname being *MIGNOTT*
I am seriously considering having the 37 or 67 marker test. My results show I have one match who is in Arabia!!
If anyone could guide me or shed some light I would be grateful

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

> Hi 
> I find this interesting, very interesting... I have just had the results from my Y DNA (FTDNA basic 12 marker). I belong to haplogroup L-M20.
> I am of Jamaican decent, the earliest forefather I have at this time dates back to 1840 in Jamaica. My understanding up until now was that we migrated from France with my surname being *MIGNOTT*
> I am seriously considering having the 37 or 67 marker test. My results show I have one match who is in Arabia!!
> If anyone could guide me or shed some light I would be grateful


Have you joined the Y Haplogroup L project on FT-DNA and talked to it's administrator Gareth yet? I really would.

----------


## Moi-même

There are always sales around Christmas, so sit on your money for now, and you may get a Y-67 for the price of a Y-37. Or a Y-111 for the price of a Y-67.

----------


## LM22

I did 23andme and got L2* but the recent update changed it to L-M22. Anyone know any more info about this subclade. Seems nothing has been studied about it, or how L was distributed amongst euros.

----------


## Saskia

Hello, I am new to this forum and very puzzled, my my mt DNA L1b1a. I am Dutch as are My ancestors. I have blond hair and green eyes. Regional affiliation according to the genographic project is 64% scandinavian, 34% southern europe and 2% finnish. Would anybody be so kind to sheb some light please?

----------


## LeBrok

> Hello, I am new to this forum and very puzzled, my my mt DNA L1b1a. I am Dutch as are My ancestors. I have blond hair and green eyes. Regional affiliation according to the genographic project is 64% scandinavian, 34% southern europe and 2% finnish. Would anybody be so kind to sheb some light please?


Hi Saskia. mtDNA is a very small component of whole DNA, way below 1%. If your African ancestor great, great..grandmother lived 7 generations ago, you will have sub 1% of her total DNA input, but sometimes nothing at all, except mtDNA. Going back in time, by seventh generation, you had 128 ancestors and inherited small parts of DNA from almost all of them. Ancestry from before 150-200 years ago are disappearing very quickly from DNA. Just traces of them left.

----------


## Saskia

Thank LeBrok, that is very informative!

----------


## DianaR.

Hello Gabor. Could Kenezy have changed to Kennedy? The Bathory Family is very Fascinating to me. Could L-M20 possibly be Romani?

Kind Regards

----------


## DianaR.

One more thought. I come from the Angicized 'Baker' Family, but I know the surname was originally spelled another way. It originally was Bathor. It's quite possible the 'T' was changed to 'K' and the 'H' was dropped, because my Grandfather said one letter was dropped and another one changed. I'm just throwing ideas out here.

----------


## DianaR.

It leads me to believe the recent ancestry of L-M20 in Europe possibly came from a Nomadic but Isolated People, because of the rarity, and yet the wide dispursion of the Haplogroup subclade.

----------


## DianaR.

Hello A Norfolk. You seem to have a logical, balanced hypothesis there!

----------


## firetown

> Could Kenezy have changed to Kennedy?


Sounds far fetched to me. Even Kinison would be more likely than Kennedy to have its origin in Kenezy.




> Could L-M20 possibly be Romani?


In India, L-M20 has a higher frequency among Dravidian castes, but is somewhat rarer in Indo-Aryan castes. No significant presence in Gypsies. If any.

----------


## HAYZOO

I would guess you most likely got your L from Neolithic Farmers from Antolia and the Causcas. haplogroup L is acutually most common in Far Northern Italy Espically in Trentino and in one study from people in Fascia which is Northeastern Trentino (2013) showed a high 19.2% these people identify with the Ladin people and probably have one of the highest if not highest frequency of L in Europe if where your paternal ancesters come from is near or in regions where Romansh or other Italic laguages are found i would not be suprised

----------


## Sile

> I would guess you most likely got your L from Neolithic Farmers from Antolia and the Causcas. haplogroup L is acutually most common in Far Northern Italy Espically in Trentino and in one study from people in Fascia which is Northeastern Trentino (2013) showed a high 19.2% these people identify with the Ladin people and probably have one of the highest if not highest frequency of L in Europe if where your paternal ancesters come from is near or in regions where Romansh or other Italic laguages are found i would not be suprised


I have a match Mtdna from Arten, Belluno, Veneto , Italy whose is L-M20 ydna ..........surname Toigo

----------


## HAYZOO

Venice is around 10% and also has one the highest frequencies in Europe in most of Europe its is between 0-5%

----------


## HAYZOO

So what population do you think brought your L into the SouthEast of England

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

L is indian!

----------


## Kolkh Peasant

Haha theres no way exiled Elamites reached western europe, these people migrated before the bronze age with other early european farmers

----------


## paul333

one possible roman period source for Y 'L' in the UK, could be from the East Anglian area, the Norfolk,Suffolk Essex area's. These area,s were earlier known as retirement area's for Legionaries etc who had completed their 25yrs service, this would support post #42.

----------


## Bogomir

> This is very interesting. I am an blond blue eyed American of Swiss ancestry who is L2a who can trace his family back to Rudi Gutten in the 13 hundreds in Switzerland. This is a long way from India but perhaps my family were Phoenicians.


Your Y DNA is now most probably L-M374 a subclad of L-M349 or L1b1b~

Kind regards!

----------


## xiongmao

L was indus valley

----------


## ratchet_fan

> Hi Saskia. mtDNA is a very small component of whole DNA, way below 1%. If your African ancestor great, great..grandmother lived 7 generations ago, you will have sub 1% of her total DNA input, but sometimes nothing at all, except mtDNA. Going back in time, by seventh generation, you had 128 ancestors and inherited small parts of DNA from almost all of them. Ancestry from before 150-200 years ago are disappearing very quickly from DNA. Just traces of them left.


Yes but I can still see how it would be disappointing if your male ancestor came from a different culture or race than the one you identify with.

----------


## Salento

> Yes but I can still see how it would be disappointing if your male ancestor came from a different culture or race than the one you identify with.


I don’t think so, Haplogroups don’t necessarily impact someone’s race, culture, or ethnicity, 

Haplogroups are ancient and full of clades / mutations and all over periodic migrations.

L and T are brothers, and guess what:

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post609092

----------


## Bogomir

I agree. Each ethnicity in the past or in the present is composed from more haplogroup carriers. And people from one haplogroup may belong to different ethnicity and/or nationality. L haplogroup in “Central Europe” is not different, it is spread all around. But definitely it is not only one pass how it arrived in places where it is now. It may span from early agriculture settlers, early metallurgy experts, maybe as Roman auxiliary military units from now days Syria, Alans as part of Sarmates, up to much later arrival as consequences of Crusader wars and Turkish expansion. 
Salento,
Thanks for useful suggestion on L and T connection.

----------


## halfalp

> Yes but I can still see how it would be disappointing if your male ancestor came from a different culture or race than the one you identify with.


Culture =/= Nature.

----------


## Archangel Michael

Jesus, an L? Interesting.

----------


## 中国韭菜

Maybe you have a Scythian or Hunnic ancestor.

----------


## 中国韭菜

Well...actually in Europe，Y haplogroups A，O and D are rarer than L.

----------

